# Windows kann nicht in dem gewählten Pfad installiert werden, Fehler: 0x80300024



## TobiL (7. September 2013)

*Windows kann nicht in dem gewählten Pfad installiert werden, Fehler: 0x80300024*

Hi


Als ich heute Windows 7 via USB-Stick neu aufsetzten wollte, kam bei der Auswahl der Festplatte folgende Fehlermeldung:

Windows kann nicht in dem gewählten Pfad installiert werden, Fehler: 0x80300024

Meine Festplatte :
2x Force GT im Raid 0
WD 3TB
WD 3TB

In diversen Foren wird geraten, nur die Festplatte anzuschliessen auf die Windows installiert werden soll (alle anderen sollen abgehängt werden).
Ist diese Lösung sinnvoll/zielbringend?

Was muss man beachten wenn man Festplatten abhängt (die zwei WD Festplatten haben noch Daten drauf)?
Kann man die abgehängten Festplatten nachher wieder ohne grosse Probleme anhängen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Antworten.


----------



## OctoCore (8. September 2013)

*AW: Windows kann nicht in dem gewählten Pfad installiert werden, Fehler: 0x80300024*

Das Abhängen ist schon okay - macht kaum Arbeit, außer Rechner öffnen und Satakabel abziehen und hinterher wieder dranstöpseln.
Schwierigkeiten sind damit nicht zu erwarten.
Wer auf Sicherheit geht, macht das bei stromlosem Rechner.


----------



## TobiL (8. September 2013)

Was versteht du unter Stromlos (einfach nur den Computer vom Strom trennen?


----------



## OctoCore (8. September 2013)

*AW: Windows kann nicht in dem gewählten Pfad installiert werden, Fehler: 0x80300024*

Vom Stromnetz trennen - also Stecker ziehen oder am Netzteil ausschalten und nicht über den Soft-Off-Knopf vorne am Gehäuse.
Nur für den Fall, das man "nur" was Harmloses wie einen Stecker abstöpseln will und dann mit dem Metallband der Armbanduhr an RAM oder Steckkarten hängenbleibt und irgendwas halb rausreisst. Alles schon vorgekommen.  Im Softoff ist das Mainboard nicht völlig stromlos bei den diversen Steckplätzen.

Nachtrag: Und nicht vergessen, die RAID-Treiber vor der eigentlichen Installation zu laden.


----------



## TobiL (8. September 2013)

Da ich ja zum entfernen der Festplatte eh den Computer öffnen muss, wollte ich auch gerade sauber machen.
Was muss ich beachten beim aussaugen (Staubsauger) des Computers?


----------



## Laudian (8. September 2013)

*AW: Windows kann nicht in dem gewählten Pfad installiert werden, Fehler: 0x80300024*

Du wolltest die Lüfter festhalten damit sie sich nicht drehen wenn du mit dem Staubsauger in ihre Nähe kommst. Sonst entsteht dadurch ein elektrischer Strom der nicht allzu gesund ist für das Mainboard.

Das du nirgends gegenhauen solltest ist ja wohl klar.


----------

